# Rudi patootie!!!!!!!!



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi's new collar got here yesterday, so I took a couple pictures of my lil baby that isn't so little anymore!


















































thanks for looking


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

sweet! i love it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute pics! Love that collar!!!!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!! The Collar Shop had a 15% off deal going on Facebook and I couldn't pass it up! She looks so feminine in pink, i love it! Everyone thinks she's a boy, and they especially think she's a boy when I say her name is Rudi. Not anymore!!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Awww that is a cute collar! But your puppy is cuter! They compliment eachother well!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

where are you ordering this fantabulous collars from megan???? Rudi is the perfect model!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! Shana, she is such a good lil model, heehee! She loves to show off!

I am getting these collars from The Collar Shop, the-collar-shop

THE COLLAR SHOP

I am really happy with the collars, I like how strong they are but definitely give you a chance to show off some cuteness or personality through the dogs  And the lady has tons of different fabrics and options, I can't say enough good things! Lol!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG Megan that is mega cuteness. I love me some skull n crossbones!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> OMG Megan that is mega cuteness. I love me some skull n crossbones!!


Thanks Lauren!! I do too!! I bought it while the hubby was gone... when we got Belle one, we looked through fabrics and i picked both that i liked... he loses... bwahahah


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

thats one sexy gal lol rudi looks just like my buddies girl ice


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a great collar I love martin gayles like that she looks so sophisticated! lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

If my wife sees these photo she'll be online in an instant ordering that same collar for Miss Poison Ivy. Great Photos of a very cute gal.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what an awesome collar she looks great in it


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i absolutly love this collar!!! lol you have hit my weakness i am a shopaholic when it come to getting my guys new clothes * nooo don't order just spent $75 on blocky dog...don't...mustn't...I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> If my wife sees these photo she'll be online in an instant ordering that same collar for Miss Poison Ivy. Great Photos of a very cute gal.


Heehee!! The collars are great and Ivy would look awesome in one!!  Thanks for the compliment!!



Aireal said:


> i absolutly love this collar!!! lol you have hit my weakness i am a shopaholic when it come to getting my guys new clothes * nooo don't order just spent $75 on blocky dog...don't...mustn't...I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!


Omg I wanted blocky dog collars so bad, but the hubby would FLIP HIS LID!!!!! 75 on a collar for each dog... the thought makes my stomach do flips hhahhaa! These are much more reasonable prices, although I LOVELOVELOE blocky dog collars! Blocky dog collars are like.. if I wanted to buy them one more collar for the rest of their lives... but I'm weird and I like to get them new ones every 6 months or so lol


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I like it! Wish I could get Savannah a nice one! (I commented again!  HA)


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Omg I wanted blocky dog collars so bad, but the hubby would FLIP HIS LID!!!!! 75 on a collar for each dog... the thought makes my stomach do flips hhahhaa! These are much more reasonable prices, although I LOVELOVELOE blocky dog collars! Blocky dog collars are like.. if I wanted to buy them one more collar for the rest of their lives... but I'm weird and I like to get them new ones every 6 months or so lol[/QUOTE]

I know they lady just told me they will be shipping my Lucy's out in a couple of weeks I'm way to excited, imma go put Tika's (my husky) order in asap now that she is back home with me then Cheza's as soon as I get the feel for how big her neck will be, like I said this is my weakness, although I've had Lucy in her collar for over a year and a half now so that's a record for me but I just love the look of them all in the black leather with spikes and those ones freaking cost 50 something bucks so ya they will be wearing the blocky for awhile lol, I'm just debating on getting all the girls the same style blocky dog or all there own individual style, what do you think? There all females so but very different humm...


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

way cute!!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Great collar! It looks really good on her.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol awesome collar! love ur pup!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!



Aireal said:


> I know they lady just told me they will be shipping my Lucy's out in a couple of weeks I'm way to excited, imma go put Tika's (my husky) order in asap now that she is back home with me then Cheza's as soon as I get the feel for how big her neck will be, like I said this is my weakness, although I've had Lucy in her collar for over a year and a half now so that's a record for me but I just love the look of them all in the black leather with spikes and those ones freaking cost 50 something bucks so ya they will be wearing the blocky for awhile lol, I'm just debating on getting all the girls the same style blocky dog or all there own individual style, what do you think? There all females so but very different humm...


I like to get different styles cuz my girls have different personalities, but that's just me


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya lucy has purple and pink with butterflys, i'm thinking more skull and crossbones for tika cause she is a little bad a$$ lol i have awhile for cheza so we'll have to see on that one


----------

